# Hendee indian arch bar



## kunzog (Jun 14, 2014)

Just completed my Hendee Indian Archbar.  I need to find a more appropriate seat.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 14, 2014)

¡¡¡Beautiful!!!


----------



## chitown (Jun 14, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> ¡¡¡Beautiful!!!




*+1*

How did you treat the cranks/nickel to achieve such a nice patina? Now get that saddle and post pics as soon as you get one. Thanks for sharing that gem.


----------



## kunzog (Jun 14, 2014)

chitown said:


> *+1*
> 
> How did you treat the cranks/nickel to achieve such a nice patina? Now get that saddle and post pics as soon as you get one. Thanks for sharing that gem.




I just removed the rust with emery paper and sprayed with clear lacquer.  Poor mans plating!


----------



## decotriumph (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pretty*

That is a one pretty bike!


----------



## M & M cycle (Jun 14, 2014)

*wow*

nice job!!


----------



## Mingero (Jun 15, 2014)

*great job*

Nice work......what is the correct seat?


----------



## kunzog (Jun 15, 2014)

Mingero said:


> Nice work......what is the correct seat?




Something like a Troxel Motorbike style


----------



## kunzog (Jun 15, 2014)

Headbadge


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful bike and great job.  Can you boil it down to an exact year?


~ Nick


----------



## kunzog (Jun 16, 2014)

I am guessing mid teens.  The headbadge is a much earlier reproduction.


----------

